# 6month old seems not interested in food



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Second feeding in a row my dog has walked away from his dish.

At the moment we're feeding him Orijen Large Puppy as it says to feed that for 9months and we're feeding 4-6 cups a day (6am - 6pm roughly) 

He gets some pure pumkin, cottage cheese, yogurt (Generally about 1-2 Tablespoons). Sometimes a raw meat ball when he's done food.

But these last couple of meals he's just walked away from his food, he used to gobble this stuff up, now he's turning his nose up at it. 

He's going to the bathroom regularly (I thought that is what it was at first) but I can't pin it down, the winter has been especially cold and his "walks" have more turned into playing in the backyard running around and me throwing the ball for him. 

He doesn't seem happy in side (Paces around) and when we go outside, he often runs up to the door ot go back in. He chaises the cat so most of the house is blocked off to prevent him from hurting himself or the cats (as we have slippy floors)

Just starting to get me worried, its only been two feedings and of those feedings he has eaten about 1/2 of the food.

I was thinking perhaps of cutting out the yogurt, he seems to always leave that alone, and eats the cottage cheese first. He used to gobble pumpkin but he is avoiding that right now too...

So to sum it up, he he's about 1/2 of the food we're giving him then plays / dumps / ignores the rest. 

He seems healthy good energy level, and running around playing.

He's on Orijen Large Puppy and has been for months. He was getting 5cups a day but the Vet said he should probably eat more so he is getting 6 cups a day.

He weights about 66 pounds loves to run and play. Just wondering if anyone has any idea's, he gets no human food outside of his dish (Sometimes an apple slice, or other healthy veggies / meat ball but not enough to supliment his actual food).


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well this is just my take so you can always take him to the vet if you're worried but I only feed Ollie(who's 5 months old) 3 cups a day and his weight and body condition are ideal.

Maybe it's just too much food and he's not hungry? 6 cups(unless that adds up to a different amount in Canada, I don't know metric) seems like A LOT to me.

Especially with a super rich food like Orijen, they don't need to eat as much... If it were say, science diet or another low quality food like that then yeah I could see needing 6 cups a day. And if he's getting less exercise because of winter then that could possibly also explain a drop in appetite I think.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

That's what I thought (BTW Cups are Cups in north America same size)

The bag says to feed him 4.5 - 5.5 a day for his age / adult weight... but the Vet said at time he was skinny up his food.

I was thinking of dialing his food back... and I've read everything I can find about picky eaters, RAW isn't an option in our house... just don't have the time between kids and jobs etc some days we barely have enough time to cook for the kids  

I was thinking of mixing up something to work as a gravy and dial back the kibble, and avoid the Yogurt / Pumpkin / Cottage Cheese, and see where that gets us.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you tried soaking the kibble with hot water? I do that with Ollie's food, he loves it... Seems to make it a bit more palatable.

Ollie was really picky with the LBP Orijen too then I switched him to LBP Fromm and he gobbles that stuff up. Worst case scenario maybe try another kibble? Maybe he's just bored with it, if the gravy doesn't work I mean.

And yeah usually the bag recommendations for feeding is way more then they actually need. 66 pounds sounds pretty normal for a six month old, Ollie would probably look too skinny to most people too but being leaner is better as they grow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe a Vet visit. how much are you feeding? 4 cups to
6 cups is 3 different amounts. maybe he doesn't like what
you're feeding. maybe you're feeding him to much.

i give my dog organic yogurt and the pumpkin canned
is in water only. he also gets fresh pumpkin (baked).


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I don't water his kibble but ill try for supper he already ate this morning made a mess if the food in his kennel @


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gloomydog (Oct 23, 2012)

what about adding salmon oil? They relish that stuff. I use grizzly salmon oil.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

We dumbed down the food back to just kibble and added water to it and he are it right up.

I added pumpkin in a lump and he ignored it.

I took some left overs (peas) mixes it with pumpkin and water made a thin gravy from that (if gravy is the right word) and spread that on his food he gobbled it up.

So he just doesn't seem to like the globs of stuff on his food.

Bye is it okay to feed left overs like chicken breast and peas carrots etc if they are deboned chopped up and added to kibble? Also means we don't throw out as much that the kids don't eat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MagicMeryl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi! My pup is 7 months old, and it's starting to worry us that he has such a low appetite. he's pretty energetic but it doesn't matter what kibble we try (Royal Canin, Eagle Pro and Orijen) he barely eats. he was so thin when we first got him and we've been force feeding him because we really want to maintain his weight, but he's getting so big now and force feeding is no longer an option. We're thinking this might be a behavioral adjustment things cause he's used to being force fed. He's actually pretty fit, not the least over weight. Can someone help??? I would really be grateful.


----------

